
Creating signed and customized backdoored macOS apps by abusing Apple Dev tools - danso
https://medium.com/@adam.toscher/creating-signed-and-customized-backdoored-macos-applications-by-abusing-apple-developer-tools-b4cbf1a98187
======
tinus_hn
I’m not sure what the point is. You can create malicious packages and sign
them using your certificate? Like you can host a malicious webpage on a secure
server with your certificate?

